# Check oil light?



## symbian (Aug 7, 2009)

As a new owner of a 2005 GTO I was suprised to see my check oil light come on. Is this normal? I am only about 1500 miles into my oil change. 

Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you mean the 'check oil' warning and not the 'service engine oil' warning, that is not normal.


----------



## symbian (Aug 7, 2009)

It shows service engine oil, sorry.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Read your owners manual. There is also a sticky for this.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Did you clear the light system when you changed the oil, even though it was not on? Our oil system calculates the wear you do on the engine and assigns it a point value. Running cold has higher points, high RPMs is higher points, short trips are higher points. Low RPM and hot engine are low points. When this is reset, it fills a basket with points. As you drive the computer takes out points, how you drive dictates how many points are taken out. When the basket is empty, the light comes on.

But I will bet you, like the vast majority of us, change your oil at some periodicity of your choosing (3000 miles, 5000 miles, 3 months, once a year, etc.) but this system is supposed to be better for the environment as it calculated oil life based on your usage. Remember GM puts a lot of engineering into these cars not for you but for them. One word - warranty. If this calculator didn't work like planned, they would end up with a lot of engine warranty claims.

But I change mine every 3000 miles.


----------

